

Postmates is hiring generalist hackers - bastian
http://www.postmates.com/jobs/engineer

======
bastian
We're obsessed with our product and customer service, we have a beautiful
iPhone app, great advisors and amazing hackers in our team. Now we like to get
to know you, so that we can grow together. ;)

